# STAR WARS!!!!



## knyfeknerd (Dec 18, 2015)

Just got back! 
Anybody else seen it yet????
Still processing.....
...:zipper::moonwalk:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wait, What? There's a new Star Wars out?

I'm going to block this thread now.


----------



## James (Dec 18, 2015)

That's the movie where Harry Potter and Spock fly the Millennium Falcon across the Narrow Sea in order to throw Loki's staff into Mount Doom right?


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 18, 2015)

I saw it tonight as well. A few people at work threatened violence if I dropped spoilers.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 18, 2015)

Warning: this post contains a Star Wars spoiler!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I warned you!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
View attachment 30159


----------



## Admin (Dec 18, 2015)

That spoiler is really baddddd. Good one.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Dec 18, 2015)

How was the 3D for you guys? 

I might go and see it tomorrow, but I tend to have trouble when the 3D isn't done properly; my vision will readjust every time there is a cut/change of frame etc. which can make some 3D movies a pain to watch.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Dec 18, 2015)

Gonna wait til the theaters aren't so full.....like in a year and a half!:biggrin:


----------



## ecchef (Dec 19, 2015)

I've never seen a Star Wars movie and probably never will. :sofa:

Now, Spaceballs...._that's_ a movie!


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 19, 2015)

ecchef said:


> I've never seen a Star Wars movie and probably never will. :sofa:
> 
> Now, Spaceballs...._that's_ a movie!



[video=youtube;PNcDI_uBGUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNcDI_uBGUo&list=RDjTJq8co38Pk&index=8[/video]


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 19, 2015)

Spaceballs was a perfect parody! New Star Wars is a lousy parody and no 3D can save it. Unfortunately.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 19, 2015)

Anybody here seen the Plinkett reviews? Really funny and insightful analysis.

[video=youtube;ABcXyZn9xjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABcXyZn9xjg[/video]

I'm anticipating his thoughts on The Force Awakens.


----------

